# Forum Respect!



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

All too often on this site I notice a general overall sense of a NEED to contradict other users while feeling the need to engage others in pissing contests.

Heres the harsh reality. Every fish isn't the same. Different things work differently for different people. All We can do is do Our best, analyze and compare notes. This site is for the education and progression of hobbyist. It's not WHAT you say it's HOW you say it.

There are plenty of peaceful ways to get our points across without belittling the next persons' personal OPINIONS.

Be mindful of that next time We add our input on someone elses posts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Why the shouting

And this is beating a dead horse....Trust me when I say this...I know it better than anyone here....lol.....Members will agree to that....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

but i agree there is a lack of respect on the forum... and it leads to some interesting arguments as im sure most know what im talking about


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

First, I dont shout. Thats the way I accentuate expression through text.

Secondly, it doesn't matter how dead the horse is. You can never promote peace enough.

I will un-capitalize if it makes you feel better. Maybe thats the problem. Members think its ok to discourage instead of encourage. (key example right here.)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Wallah Suriel said:


> First, I dont shout. Thats the way I accentuate expression through text.
> 
> Secondly, it doesn't matter how dead the horse is. You can never promote peace enough.
> 
> If will un-capitalize if it makes you feel better. Maybe thats the problem. Members think its ok to discourage instead of encourage. (key example right here.)


I have beaten this horse for 5 years.....

Glad to see ya willing to take over....Have fun......

Dont adress me as some kid....Um ok thanks......

And you want to talk about respect....lmfao


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

AKSkirmish said:


> First, I dont shout. Thats the way I accentuate expression through text.
> 
> Secondly, it doesn't matter how dead the horse is. You can never promote peace enough.
> 
> If will un-capitalize if it makes you feel better. Maybe thats the problem. Members think its ok to discourage instead of encourage. (key example right here.)


I have beaten this horse for 5 years.....

Glad to see ya willing to take over....Have fun......

Dont adress me as some kid....Um ok thanks......

And you want to talk about respect....lmfao
[/quote]

Actually I was being 100% sincere when I said I would change that. 
And "take over"? Never.

This is a hobby for me. Not a job.

Humans. . .


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyhow

Mods this has nothing to due with P discussion....Move this please....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Dont waste your time man... you could have a phd and specialize in piranhas and you would find an argument or debate here









Its the way of the internet


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Dont waste your time man... you could have a phd and specialize in piranhas and you would find an argument or debate here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold up bob...this isn't about arguements or debates.
this was about respect......

Damn dont derail once again...lol


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

bob351 said:


> Dont waste your time man... you could have a phd and specialize in piranhas and you would find an argument or debate here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dually noted.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Hmmmm... alright forget what i said earlier...









I dont get this whole respect thing... respect is earned not given in my mind... I have neutral respect for everyone until I know something about them and why they deserve my respect in real life or on the forum.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Hmmmm... alright forget what i said earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different way of being brought up or raised I guess....
I'm more so from the south.....So I get the whole respect aspect of life........I'm not one for debates or long drawn out post(obviously)......

But I do thing think its all about how one is raised....


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

AKSkirmish said:


> Hmmmm... alright forget what i said earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different way of being brought up or raised I guess....
I'm more so from the south.....So I get the whole respect aspect of life........I'm not one for debates or long drawn out post(obviously)......

But I do thing think its all about how one is raised....
[/quote]

Agreed.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Evolution and innovation in any subject is only enhanced through argument or debate. I can see you are more so concerned about portraying it with "respect", as AK mentioned everyone has a different knowledge of respect. All in all i don't think this topic is going to resolve any of the OP underlying issues he has with this forum. My opinion is people take things a little too personally...


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Not trying to resolve. I'm just one person. I'm just saying have respect. I agree debate is a part of evolution. Thats why I said it isn't what you say but how.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude's been here for a few weeks and making posts like this?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Now this thread is in the lounge...


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> Dude's been here for a few weeks and making posts like this?
> 
> My point. In case. I'm grown. With kids. Lol. Respect is respect. I'm telling you what alot of new members feel.
> How many pissing contests can occur during this post alone by Senior Members. . . Lol


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I actually agree with wallah but i dont care enough to expand


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Respect? The world is full of dicks and this is the internet. Stop whining man. If you dont want to argue then dont get into an argument. Just saying it as it is


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Trigga said:


> I actually agree with wallah but i dont care enough to expand


Appreciated.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

#3


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

It's just the Fury mentality Wallah. 
I agree with AK it's beating a dead horse but on the other hand - it's what Fury makes Fury.

There'll always be debates and it indeed is just the internet... but just like in real life, some people annoy the crap out of each other and nothing will change that.
Just accept it the way it is


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bitch bitch bitch


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ZOSICK said:


> bitch ? bitch ? bitch


This is exactly what Wally Cereal is talking about. Lack Of Respect.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

How boring would this forum be if everyone was so damn nice to each other.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

OK Im sorry I hurt your feeling

would like an ice cream cone little buddy


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ZOSICK owns a corvette so hes a natural douche... just ignore him


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Douche not dushe


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what in the f*ck is a dushe...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> what in the f*ck is a dushe...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

knew i shoulda checked that......


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yes... yes you should have









you obviously failed the spelling part of kindergarten because clearly sounding it out did not help









damm its a party in this thread... I haven't seen so many members in one place in a while


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

quit lurking foo's n post somethin


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

P-Freak101 said:


> knew i shoulda checked that......


I own several vettes therefore Im a giant dushe....lol.. is it bad to be a dushe?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

P-Freak101 said:


> quit lurking foo's n post somethin


they are all pre occupied with there dushe's


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Stop destroying the thread. Figures a simple mispelling of the word "douche" can throw your brains for such a whirl.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

daYUM 16 members lurkin yo


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Haha you're all welcome.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Stop destroying the thread. Figures a simple mispelling of the word "douche" can throw your brains for such a whirl.


Need a hug?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> Stop destroying the thread. Figures a simple mispelling of the word "douche" can throw your brains for such a whirl.


Need a hug?
[/quote]
no he needs a dushe to clean the sand out of his vagina


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Stop destroying the thread. Figures a simple mispelling of the word "douche" can throw your brains for such a whirl.


Need a hug?
[/quote]
no he needs a dushe to clean the sand out of his vagina
[/quote]
Ha...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i think we all should have a group meditation session.


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

His Majesty said:


> i think we all should have a group meditation session.


I concur. Every Sunday. Smoke will bring the Reefer.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Wallah Suriel said:


> i think we all should have a group meditation session.


I concur. Every Sunday. Smoke will bring the Reefer.
[/quote]

you see now we have a thread


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ZOSICK said:


> Stop destroying the thread. Figures a simple mispelling of the word "douche" can throw your brains for such a whirl.


Need a hug?
[/quote]
Make sure he is not wearing that trenchcoat that he wanted to make.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

this thread is hilarious. I like how we went from fighting to douches to getting together every sunday. Only on p-fury.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

REEESPECT MAWN!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

interesting


----------



## Wallah Suriel (Jul 17, 2011)

Irie!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

I think this thread has run it course.


----------

